# Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan - Mornings at Lambeth College



## WuStyle Brixton (Apr 10, 2012)

Wu Style Brixton teaches traditional Tai Chi Chuan for beginners.
As well as our regular evening classes at Brixton Community Base we still have places available for the coming term at Lambeth College on Brixton Hill. 

Classes are Thursday mornings 9.30am till 11am. The next term starts on the 19th April. Please contact the college for enrolment details.

http://www.lambethcollege.ac.uk/

Wu family Tai Chi Chuan is a traditional Chinese martial art with a family lineage dating back one hundred and fifty years with its origins in the Imperial court of China during the Ching dynasty.

Regular practice improves balance, flexibility and co-ordination and helps to develop core strength and power, a relaxed focused mind and a healthy resilient body.

Please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any queries.

www.wustylebrixton.co.uk


----------

